# Nicknames!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

C'mon.......I know you have nicknames for your pets, so lets hear them!! Our dogs rarely get called by their real names in our house! :laugh: They have several nicknames....so I'll share a few! And DONT ask how we came up with them! LOL 

~Nallah~
Black baby, Blackie Chan, Pippin, Ooka, Neebs, Allah Ballah, Justin

~Morgan~
Brown, Brown Bear, Brownie Bear, Brownie-O, Organ Morgan, Missy May, May

~Remi~
Femi Remi, Fem-bot, Rem-bot, Bot Boy, Naughty Boy, Remi Speckles, Speckles, Half Tail, Spemi, Spem, Rem, Remi Boy 

So....lets hear yours!! :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh gosh...

Champ
Champy, Champster, Dude, Big Guy

Annie
Nanners, nannie, Annie Banannie, Nanner Bear, Doof, Nanner Bee, Bee

Zailey
Dane, Honey Dane, baby Dane, Bazailey

Murphy
Smurf, smurfy, murphy smurfy, smurfer


Did I really just admit all that?! lol!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey- miss B, Bally B, B!, honey Dane, sister Dane, mama Dane...any combinations of any of those.

Akasha- kasha, smurf, smurfy, smurfer, murph, murpher, murphy, AH-KA-SHA!

Emmy- em, doodle, shmooops, poodle doo, Emma ding, Emma lemma ding dong, dumb face.

Shiloh- strangely doesnt have any nicknames...that are appropriate for DFC.

Zuri- little puppy

Freya- fwaya


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Shiloh- strangely doesnt have any nicknames...that are appropriate for DFC.


LOL! I had to chuckle to myself. 

I also find it funny that Murphy and Akasha havepretty much the same nicknames.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a few nicknames:

~Tank~
Sherman, Tankster

~Goliath~
Gee, Gee Gee, Geester, Big Foot

This is a cute idea!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I kind of feel left out with only the one little pup and her nicknames really ain't that great. (they are more personal and have to be said with a very light tone)

Becka's nick names

obvious one (not from me), Bex
From me
Grumpy - she was a grump as a little thing and when I was annoyed with her this is what I called her so she did not get her name associated with nasty tones - now she is not grumpy but the name stuck
Hellish - said with happy accent - everyone thinks that rotties are hell hounds and hellish just sort of stuck


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Levis:
"Zwergi" or "Zwergilein"which is a dwarf LOL don't ask me why
Levice spoken with an italian accent 

cute idea !


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I love this thread. I love nicknames. So here are mine for Jasper (Australian shepherd)

Wiggles, Wiggle-oes, Wongles, Wongaloes, Bongles, Bongaloes, Wingles, Booties, Butts, Butt-Butt, Wigglebutt, Pumkin head, Pumkin Loaf, Booty loaf, Jasparagous, Jasparagoose, Jasbro and Jaspy. 

ETA: Mr. Wigs (big big big one)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is fun....

Lucky- Lucky Lou, Lucka, Lug, Luggers, Lucks, Lug Chug (I have no idea how this one happened...)
Duncan-Woolly Mammoth, Duncs, Dunc, Big D, Dunc Dunc, Duncers, (remember the "c" sounds like a "k")


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

imagine, going to the vet if your dog's real name was some of these nicknames - "his name is Lug Chug, Wigglebutt" etc.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Jasper's AKC name is Jasparagous Wigglesworth, although I wanted it to be Jasper Wigglebutt, but the other one sounded so fancy LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> Jasper's AKC name is Jasparagous Wigglesworth, although I wanted it to be Jasper Wigglebutt, but the other one sounded so fancy LOL


LOVE IT!!! :laugh:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL spydog haha thats interesting!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky - Rocket J. Squirrel, Rockefeller, Fuzz Butt
Shade - Shadey, Shadey Monster, Shadey M. (The M is for Mine, or Me Too)
Chelsy - Chelsy Ming the Merciless (Her AKC name), Diapy Dog, (she wore a diaper for several months after being paralyzed), and my son calls her "Rat' just to upset me!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Buddy - Da Buddy, Da Bud, The Human, Human Schmoop, Da Hindu, Cotton Suave, El Suave', Flopper Mopper, Da Wedge, The Varmint, Venus Fly Trap, Budder Muffin

Rodney - "R", Rod, Squid, Squidward, Handsome, Handsome Squid, Loverboy

Reagan - Reagan-o, Oregano, Schwee, She-Dingy, ET, Extra-TOE-restrial, Stupid, Pretty, Ugly, Pretty Ugly, The Otter


I know these are dumb, but there's a story behind each name... LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobite... obvious reasons :lol:
Monster, Crazy Man, Bonkers, Huckles, Sweet Baby, Baby Boy... He probably thinks his name is AH AH though


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Chip, Chiperado, Chipster, Chippy, Chippewa, Lil' Stinker, Boorau, Demon dog, and "OH YOU BIG BABY"


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great names guys!!

I'm glad to see you're all just as crazy as me!!! :laugh:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Let's see...Spikey, Spiko, Kitty (sleeps on the back of the couch, sits in the window, jumps a lot), Baby, Baby Chips (My 3 year old brother came up with this and it stuck), Nut Cake. 

And that is all my fried brain can remember right now. I know there are definitely more.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Great names guys!!
> 
> I'm glad to see you're all just as crazy as me!!! :laugh:


The groomers probably think i'm the craziest guy they have ever seen, they have me hold Tobi while they file his nails and i'm always talking to him "yours such a good baby", sweet baby, etc etc...
:redface:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> The groomers probably think i'm the craziest guy they have ever seen, they have me hold Tobi while they file his nails and i'm always talking to him "yours such a good baby", sweet baby, etc etc...
> :redface:


It bugs me when people don't do that! Gotta give that positive feedback - I'm normally the only one at the dog park telling my dogs how good they are, only Snorkels can't hear very well so I have to do it in a very loud, high squeaky voice. SNOOOOORKIIEEEEE!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

All of these nicknames are making me seriously crack up. :rofl:

Wallaby - Wally, Walla-BEEEE, WiggleWorm, Mr. Wiggles, Mister, Sweet pea, Punkin pie, JellyBones, FuzzButt, Nutter Butter, Fluffernutter, Bean, Little Bean, Mr. Bean, B.

EDIT: You said _pets_, not just dogs. You have opened the floodgates.

Bella- Bells, Belly, Bell-AHHHH, Belladonna, BellaMonster, BellMonster, BabyGirl, Miss Bells/Bella

Abbey the foster- Abbey-Kadabbey, Miss Abbey [her "official" name], Abigail, Abbs, Abbey-Kay, Abigail Breslin- I call her that quite often.

Natasha- Tasha, Tasha-Bea, Mama, Mama-Tasha, Tonya, Tash, Tasha-tocks [she's a fattie], Sha-Sha

Rocky's only nickname is Rocco. He is all business.

Olive- Livvy, Liv, Livster, Ohhh-Livvy!, Livvy-Love, Honey Pie.

There's also the matter of past pets, Ferdie, Laika, Milo, Winston, Newman, Benner, Blizzard and Sophie-Mo. But I'll spare you :becky:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie: youlittlepaininthearse, moron, (mollie the moron is her show name!), shxthead, mols, poofter. 
Windy: winwin, movethatlittlehairyarse. 

Its not what you say, its how you say it, right?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Mollie: youlittlepaininthearse, moron, (mollie the moron is her show name!), shxthead, mols, poofter.
> Windy: winwin, movethatlittlehairyarse.
> 
> Its not what you say, its how you say it, right?


I used to have a friend who called her dogs the most appalling names in the most loving tone - maybe you are related!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I think anyone who has ever read a post of mine knows what my dogs' nicknames are.

And sometimes, it's "fricken hoodlums" as in, "C'men ya fricken hoodlums" (Say it the way it is spelled so you know it's not said in a mean tone, it's playful.)


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan: Mr Big Lips
Shelby: Monkey, Monkey Dunkey, Mini Cricket, Shelbster, Baby Girrrl
Bonzi: Bonzerelli, Relli, Fonzi Bonz


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I think we did this and from time to time my name calling of them changes heehee!
Lucky~McBone~ Ducky ~meany~oh there are some he's an ornery little thing ~cant say them all~ heehee! But he's still affectionate at the times he wants to be 
Sandi~ Mcsanders~ Mcsandersons~sanders~sandman~even though she's a she!
Roxi~Rockstar~Rockster~rocket~rockmyworld~cutiepatootie~sweetie~cutie~ she's the Velcro doggy!
Gordon~#24~Gordy~gordster~gortonsfisherman~The Gordster~GOR-DON~Gordmiester~smushyface~ smushbucket~ so many names ~~no wonder he has trouble with the word come confused little guy~~and gee who makes him this way!!!!!
Next week there will be new and different names haha! and ones that stick!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> imagine, going to the vet if your dog's real name was some of these nicknames - "his name is Lug Chug, Wigglebutt" etc.


My rainbow bridge kitty was Champagne but due to a parasite as a kitten he was called Sh*tty Kitty by EVERYONE. His vet actually made his presciption out to that name! I called him S.K. for short.

Our cat Mo gets called Mony Mony, Mighty Mo, Mofo, Mosef, Mobot and Pikamo
Kitty Achilles is Killer

Tanis and Tiffa don't really get called anything else.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise-- Mr. Wiggle Butt, Prancy Pants, Precioso bebe, Kittycat, and Brat
Scotty-- Scotscot, Big boy, Pain, and Too wittle (when he acts like he's a little 2 pound puppy again and can't get up on things on his own)
Dallas-- Old Man, Dal, Daldal, and Rumproast


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Are we doing cats, too? Here goes:

Serenity: Seren, Serenpen, renren, renity, perpenity, penpen, poopy drawers, (embarrassing to admit that), sugar drippings, punk, little love bug, pumpkin poo, kitty britches

Casper: He just gets called, "Casper the friendly cat, the friendliest cat around..." (You have to sing it)

Blondie: Again, a song, "Caramel coated Blondie snacks!" Then you say, in a high pitched tone, "When you're really cute, they call you Blondie snacks."

Daniel Striped Tiger: Fluffy, fluffykins, fluffypants

Shadow: Little black kitty, Mama

Morticia: Well, don't need a nickname with a name like that so I just sing to her the Addams Family theme song.

Rani: Again, singing. "Da do ran, ran, rani, do, ran, ran" (Bonus points for anyone who knows what I'm mimicking) And then I have her nightly song which I'm far too embarrassed to put here.

Getting back to the hoodlums real quick, Shasta gets sung the song for Shasta cola from way back in the early 80s, but I replace the word, "pop" with "dog"

And Sakari has her own little song...which, if you understand it's not WHAT you say, but HOW you say it, as was mentioned earlier, you'll understand it's sung affectionately:

I start off by dragging out the note in "My"

Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy name is Sakari
And I am a sorry
Excuse for a dog
I don't poo or pee when asked
I don't poo or pee when asked

Myyyyyyyyyyyyyy name is Sakari
And I am a sorry
Excuse for a dog
I have no concept of "stay"
I have no concept of "stay"

Myyyyyyyyyyyy name is Sakari
And I am a sorry
Excuse for a dog
I do not listen at all
I do not listen at all

This helps me alleviate stress when she is refusing to co-operate and she loves this song. The second I sing, "Myyyyyyyyyyyyyy" she gets all hyper and jumps all over me, licking me.

So, not so much nicknames for them, (aside from the ones I told you), as it is songs for them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You don't get out much do you? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Cute though, wish I was as creative....


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper is "sweet cheeks"
Aussie is "twigs"(refering to his tiny ears)
Lucky is "oars" (refering to her big ears)
Layla is new in the house, and so far she hasn't been tagged with anything just yet.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dogs name is Loki. my GF calls him Loki Smokey.
sometimes i call him German Shepherd Dog. he answers
to both nick names.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmm...cutie patutie, big butt, fluffy butt, "YOU'RE CHUCHA BIG BOY," aspy waspy, Mr. Nelooms (don't ask why), silly billy, aspino, handsome, silly cat, "COME HERE YA BIG CAT," (acts like a feline in many ways). And many more...I really just mix the ones I said.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh dear. Let's see... my guys have quite the collection. 

Riddle: Roodley Poodley, Roo Poo, Poodlepants, Poo Poo Platter, Platterpuss, Princess Poopypants, Redheaded Stepchild, Poodleus Maximus, Platterypoo. 

Cantaloupe: Melon, Melonhead, Little M, Melon Master, Count CueCueLow (don't ask), Smelly Melon, Smellon, Toolong Stretchytoes, Kroonterloops. 

Really, I could go on, they have tons. I also sing to my dogs, pretty much whatever pops into my head! I sing to Riddle this one a lot, to the tune of the Smelly Cat song from Friends..

Platterpuss, Plaaaatterpuss, what are they feeding youuuuu? 
Chicken wings and chicken backs, it tastes so GOOOOOOOD! 

Etc. :biggrin:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

On Thursday, Wallaby had an accident in my closet... so his newest nickname is Poopity.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie- Abigail Hound (which is her full name, and only used when angry), Abba, Abbaloo, Ab, Abbadoodle, Doodle, Hound, Houndy, Mama's Hound

Murph- Smurf, Smurfy, Murphman, Murpherton, Chunk, Chunky Bear, Boobear, Lil Man


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Hmmm...*cutie patutie*, big butt, fluffy butt, "YOU'RE CHUCHA BIG BOY," aspy waspy, Mr. Nelooms (don't ask why), silly billy, aspino, handsome, silly cat, "COME HERE YA BIG CAT," (acts like a feline in many ways). And many more...I really just mix the ones I said.


Funny! 
I put this picture of Remi up on facebook one day, and the caption I Put under it was "Stick 'em up"

Somebody commented on it and said "What is he under arrest for? Being a cutie patutie in a no cutie patutie zone?" 

LOL 










So that saying has stuck for him!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Rayne -- Raynie, RayRay, Raynester, The Monster, Destructo, DONT EAT THAT!!!!


----------



## Debo & Jinny (Apr 26, 2011)

:biggrin:

Debo is Rover, Rov-air, Rovertan, Rover Lee Tan, Rove.
Jinny is Woofie, Woofenstein, Woofs (it's my cutesy way of saying "Wolf", since she reminds me of a wolf).


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok I always find this stuff late I thought I was the only one with nick names
;0
Kagan is, moomoo when he is sweet, and monkey dog when he is bad
Kelsey is, princess, she is alway sweet
Skimmer is, saitan eyes, and brat, she is still a pup and always into trouble
Kirby my Ausie who likes to nible on men is just kirby werby lol


----------

